# typewriter artist



## frodo (Nov 22, 2016)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XiHyQhf9qAY"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XiHyQhf9qAY[/ame]


----------



## oldognewtrick (Nov 24, 2016)

Wow, what a gifted artist. He didn't let life's circumstances get in the way of making beauty.


----------

